# Do I need a GPS



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Headed out from Michigan to Jamestown later in October and I have heard that it can be difficult to find your way back to a "hot field" without a GPS unit as not all road corners are marked. Looking for some input before I run out and purchase a GPS along with the software for roads. Thanks, Richard


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Just get a ND atlas when you get here and that will be enough. Also get a PLOTS guide to help you out. If you can read those maps, you can find your way back. Just remember to turn left at the pink mailbox, then go 3 miles until you come to the tractor in the ditch, hang a right there and go to until the road ends. That's how a lot of us find our fields again. Use references, just remember to pick them by the road, kinda dark at 5am. :lol:

H2OfowlND


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you are only hunting a few counties you can purchase very good maps cheaply from: Map Sales, ND HWY Dept., Capitol Grounds, Bismarck ND, 58501 The scale of 2 miles to 1 inch give good resolution and detail.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

Richard said:


> Headed out from Michigan to Jamestown later in October and I have heard that it can be difficult to find your way back to a "hot field" without a GPS unit as not all road corners are marked. Looking for some input before I run out and purchase a GPS along with the software for roads. Thanks, Richard


Not sure where you heard this but all areas of ND are marked with street signs for 911 emergency response. I find it pretty easy to remember where an area is via the street signs. That said...a GPS is always a nice thing to have on a trip. NOT totally necessary here in ND though. That PLOTS book is a great tool and its free!!


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I've been traveling to ND to hunt for the past 12 years. We hunt public and private land, including PLOTS. We rely on the ND DeLorme Gazeteer. You can buy them from Cabela's. I've hauled along my GPS on some of these trips but never took it out of its holster.

I'm not saying you wouldn't ever need it, as I do remember a duck hunting slough that we had a great hunt on while in ND; and then could not find the slough again.

So, if you've got the money, it's not a bad tool to have in your toolbox. But I wouldn't consider it a necessity.

Philosophically, I like to hunt because of its simplicity. Whenever I find myself questioning some purchase or plan that will make my hunting more complicated, I do some serious soul searching before I buy the gizmo or or or whatever. Having said that, I can admit I don't always listen to my own counsel. Boys love their toys.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

As long as you aren't directionally impaired, you'll be fine without spending extra money.


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input. All ready have the county maps for the area around Jamestown. Will look at picking up the ND Atlas. Thanks again, Richard


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

A good map will work, but a GPS would be really cool!! I have been shopping for one for a year or so, but cannot bring myself to spend the money!!


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I took the Lowrance fish finder with gps out of my boat and bought adapters for my PU for the hunting season.....haven't tried it yet but should work. Have been lost a few times on long scouting trips, would be nice to know where I am all the time and which way back to town on those overecast days :lol:


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

And putting in those waypoints when u find a good area could be a big help getting back to the same spot the next day........


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A gps and a cell phone make a good saftety pair incase you're hurt and don't know where you are you can give the coordinates on the cell and help can find you.


----------

